# Another 'Oh Dudley' moment, and a warning...



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Ok so thought I would try the Adaptil plug in to see if Dudley would do less anxious barking when indoors (its especially the evenings), and I knew he wouldn't like the fireworks. So it was plugged in for a week before then, can't say it made any difference to be honest - he maybe seemed a little more lethargic during the day but that was all. Dudley also chews nearly all the time and the plug in is meant to help this if it is anxiety related - Well baring in mind the advice is to have the plug in where the dog spends most of its time and Dudley likes chewing... well, I think you can guess what happened - Dudley decided to go for the direct approach - took the plug-in out of the socket and chewed the bl**dy thing up!! was worried initially but seems fine, luckily not much liquid left in it and I think that must have just gone on the door mat where he was chewing it as there is a dark patch on it now - this was last night and he has eaten, poo'd, charged about and everything as normal - I googled 'my dog chewed Adaptil plug in' to see if anyone else had written about this happening - but no - the only thing that came up were tons of brilliant reviews about how their dogs stopped their anxious chewing after just a day or two!! 'Oh Dudley!' - I do love my daft dog!


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

I know it's not funny but it did make me laugh, he sounds like such a character. 

If it's any consolation adaptil didn't work in this household either.


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Bless Dudley and bless you! I'm sure you will get there in the end 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Go Dudley! He is a star! The Marley of the cockapoo world.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Lol! These lovely dogs! So full of character with their 'butter wouldn't melt' faces! Gotta love em!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Ah Dudley sounds like a mischievous but loveable dude! x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh Dudley ....maybe he thought it would work better if he chewed it rather than just smelt it..... Who would want a boring doggie xx


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Cat 53 said:


> Lol! These lovely dogs! So full of character with their 'butter wouldn't melt' faces! Gotta love em!


Very true! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

lol, I did laugh sorry 
He sounds very intelligent to me, just trying to let you know it's not working


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Dudley! I think Julie might have point, he is too clever for his own good


----------

